# Can you tell me what this is?



## Cyrus Brewster (Aug 26, 2009)

I went out to take a look at my hives this afternoon. I have 6 langs (3 are nucs) and one KTB hive. There was normal traffic, but at the top bar hive I notices a large number of bees with what looked like a white stripe right behind the head on the thorax. It looked like white fuzz. This is the first time I have seen this. Does this indicate any type of disease or could it be pollen? The marking was identical on those who had it. I checked all the other hives and did not see this. I have not looked inside due to weather, but will tomorrow.

Thanks,


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes, it's pollen.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I know you stated throax, but did you ever consider it to be wax? The wax glands on the underside of the bee's abdomen.


----------



## Cyrus Brewster (Aug 26, 2009)

No, this was on the back of the bees just behind the head.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>right behind the head on the thorax . . .
It's pollen!


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep - pollen


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It may be pollen from Spotted Jewelweed or Touch-me-not [_Impatiens_ _capensis_]. It grows in lowland areas near the edge of woods or along stream banks; in shade or partial sun. It is blooming here now, and I see bees coming into the hive with these white stripes. Bumble bees and hummingbirds visit the flowers, but also honey bees. Interesting plant. 

Some good photos [#3 to #10] and an explanation here: "_Here's what the bee looks like when it's working the jewelweed. It took me a few weeks to figure this out. At the hives, I'd see bees coming in with these white stripes on their backs. I didn't realize it was pollen—I figured my queen had mated with some odd-looking drones." > _
_http://globalswarminghoneybees.blogspot.com/search/label/jewelweed?max-results=100_


----------



## Cyrus Brewster (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup, that's it.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I used to love jewel weed as a kid. We don't have it here. Does anyone know if seeds are available and if so if they'd grow in Down East NC?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It must grow in NC somewhere, but I don't live there,.  It seems SC is its southern border but some 
maps have it growing almost all over the south. 

> http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/factsheets/wildflowers/impatiens_capensis.html


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

In early spring, when the bees are working henbit deadnettle, they will come back with red heads.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I've found some seeds on ebay and have ordered a bunch to plant at the edge of the woods behind my house. thanks, Oldbee.


----------

